# Install 32 bits MySQL through ports on a 64 bits FreeBSD



## BernardoCR (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello,

I need to install 32 bits MySQL on a 64 bits FreeBSD system.

How can I do that through ports?

If I just go on /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server and do *make && make install*, is installs the 64 bit MySQL, which is under conflict with a program I need to run.

In fact, I need to create a function in MySQL called IRC_MATCH. Using my latest server, 32 bits, I could make it right. With this FreeBSD 64 bits, I get the following message:


```
ERROR 1126 (HY000): Can't open shared library 'blitzed_udf.so' (errno: 0 
/usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin/blitzed_udf.so: unsupported file layout)
```

Appreciate your help.

Thank you.


----------

